# How much for the cheapest new car in your country ?



## golosa (Oct 20, 2012)

In Russia it's Lifan Smily for ₽369900 = $5825/ €5240


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Looks like a Mini gone wrong!


----------



## golosa (Oct 20, 2012)

Jonesy55 said:


> Looks like a Mini gone wrong!


Well, it's chinese. Nobody cares about copy rights there.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Lifan Smily appeared in 2008. It has a copy of a Toyota 1.3L motor with 88hp which consumes 0,6L/10km. It accelerates up to 100km/h in 14s. Top speed is 155km/h.

€5240 is a great price. It's a lot cheaper than €8027 which is the price of the cheapest car in Sweden -the Dacia Sandero.

The quality of chinese cars is quite poor, but I would still buy one especially the Geely Emgrand. 

I saw a review of the Geely Emgrand. After 3 years of driving. The paint comes off, corrosion appears, diskbrakes wear out after 60.000km, handbrake wire had to be changed. Rear window had to be reglued.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

According to wiki the Smily is also sold in some LatAm markets and scored 0 stars in the crash tests there. :shifty:


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Jonesy55 said:


> According to wiki the Smily is also sold in some LatAm markets and scored 0 stars in the crash tests there. :shifty:


Yes, but people still buy them. Chinese brands are doing well in Asia including Russia and South America.

Europe and the U.S are next in line. I think _Great Wall_ already is for sale on some eastern european markets.

In the early 2000's the chinese scooters and motorcycles entered the market in my country Sweden. I know the quality is not the best, but I have had a few of these chinese scooters and the motors run quite well if you maintain them, yes they brake down and malfunction, but spare parts are cheap.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

There has been a Great Wall dealership in my town for a couple of years...

http://www.shukers.com/great-wall/new-vans/


----------



## victorek (Sep 9, 2016)

Cheapest one in Poland is
DACIA Sandero/ Dacia Logan vs 30 000 PLN ( list price)
Currency exchange vs USD is now 3,9 which gives 7,6 k USD
vs euro 4,3 which gives 7 k EUR.
IT's B segment car.

Next are A-segment cars ( practically all brands) vs approximately 35 k PLN = 9 k USD or 8,15 k EUR


----------



## ngohuectp (Sep 7, 2016)

I would like more information about this, because it is very nice.


----------



## Atif Islam (Feb 23, 2010)

Cheapest in Pakistan is Suzuki Alto car. Costs around 7000 dollars


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

Losbp said:


> The cheapest cars in Indonesia in 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2016 - Debut in Argentina as *Geely LC*:

AR$ *199.000* - U$S *12.539,8* - € *11.983,2*

It will be one of the cheapest cars in Argentina.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Israel 

just 15,000 € 

Citroen C1,Suzuki Alto,Skoda Citigo,Dacia Sandero,Fiat Panda K-way,Hyundai i10.
MG 3 - 16,000 €


----------

